# Suplly, NC - Heather Y B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12309499

Brunswick Co AS, NC, Heather, looks young








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Look at that face! She is so confused...looking like "How in the world did I end up here??" She is beautiful. Bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Talk about gorgeous. I think we should all prioritize about who is the most urgent and go from there-does anyone know how much time this baby has?


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Brunswick County doesn't have a 'set date' so much as Columbus County does. I can call Nancy tomorrow at this shelter and let her know that there are some rescues interested in her and hopefully buy her more time. However the CC gsd literally has from Thurs pm to Fri am for a commitment.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lsoilm1936Brunswick County doesn't have a 'set date' so much as Columbus County does. I can call Nancy tomorrow at this shelter and let her know that there are some rescues interested in her and hopefully buy her more time. However the CC gsd literally has from Thurs pm to Fri am for a commitment.


Listing removed; any news?


----------

